# Breezy Point Intl, Minnesota



## sfwilshire (Mar 14, 2006)

No current TUG reviews. Would this resort be worth owning if the price was pretty cheap (like $400 or so)? What weeks are usable and what time of year is just too off season.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## klynn (Mar 14, 2006)

sfwilshire said:
			
		

> No current TUG reviews. Would this resort be worth owning if the price was pretty cheap (like $400 or so)? What weeks are usable and what time of year is just too off season.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sheila



It depends on what week you are looking to buy.  Would you buy it to use, rent, exchange, or convert into points?  I'm at Breezy Point this week.  If you tell me the unit number maybe I can get some pictures for you.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the response. 

I don't know the unit number, but it's week 43 in a 1br. That would be prime leaf looking season here, but maybe is too cold to be popular there?

Sheila


----------



## Gramma5 (Mar 15, 2006)

Personally I think that week (43) is a poor season to buy.  It's late October and past fall colors up here. I don't think it would trade very well either. You could probably find lots of inventory out there for a trade at that time of year. It is important to know what unit you are looking to buy there, because there are many types and qualities of units on that property. 
I think a summer week at Breezy is the only good trader, if you are planning to use it to trade (summer being last week of June to late Aug!)

If you can plan ahead 18 months or so, Breezy summer trades can be had.....with some work! We love Breezy and trade there nearly every summer and also at Christmas. Pelican Lake is one of the nicest lakes up north.


----------



## Janie (Mar 16, 2006)

*No, way past prime season....*

don't buy it.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks all. That was my feeling, but when they say "free", I'm always tempted. It was on the list of nearly 60 resorts that the Holiday Group will give you free for only closing costs if you buy something from them on eBay.

Sheila


----------



## temerson (Mar 22, 2006)

Gramma5 said:
			
		

> It is important to know what unit you are looking to buy there, because there are many types and qualities of units on that property.



We've been looking at this resort for an exchange summer 2007/08.  Which units would you suggest for a 1 Bd or 2 Bd?

Also, why does RCI have two Breezy Point id's (#0366 & #5422)?  Do these #'s distinguish which unit you are requesting?

Thx


----------



## klynn (Mar 22, 2006)

temerson said:
			
		

> We've been looking at this resort for an exchange summer 2007/08.  Which units would you suggest for a 1 Bd or 2 Bd?
> 
> Also, why does RCI have two Breezy Point id's (#0366 & #5422)?  Do these #'s distinguish which unit you are requesting?
> 
> Thx



A few years ago Breezy Point split into 2 different management companies.  Breezy Point Timeshare is #5442 and Breezy Point International is #0366.  They are both located within the gates of Breezy Point.  They both recently lost their gold crown status and are now silver crown.  There is also another resort associated with Breezy Point International called White Birch #4983 which is s gold crown resort.  The White Birch people also manage Breezy Point International.  White Birch is located outside the main gates of Breezy Point and share ammenities of Breezy Point International (not Breezy Point Timeshare).  If you want the newest and most nice units then stay at White Birch.  The units are located on the golf course.  If you prefer to be within the gates and want to be located closer to the lake then pick Breezy Point Timeshare or Breezy Point International.  Breezy Point International consists of only one building - 4 lakeside condos.  Breezy Point Timeshare consists of 11 timeshare owner associations.  The following list will give you an idea of what they have to offer:

Chalets - 1 - 10    (Saturday arrival)
Individual cabins with two or three bedrooms, located on the edge of the Traditional Golf Course at Breezy Point Resort.  Each cabin has a full kitchen, sleeper sofa, gas fireplace and TV/VCR in the living room. A gas BBQ grill and hot tub are located on the deck of each cabin.  However, hot tub is seasonal.  

18 & 19  (Saturday arrival)
Individual cabins with two bedrooms, located on the edge of Pelican Lake.  Each cabin will have a full kitchen, gas fireplace, sleep sofa, TV/VCR in the living room.  A gas grill and hot tub are located on the deck. Hot tub on the deck and private boat dock are seasonal. 

Pelican Pines -15 -16 -17  (Saturday arrival)
A three-plex unit near the Traditional Golf Course at Breezy Point Resort.  A common deck area includes seasonal outdoor jacuzzi and gas grill. Unit 15 is a one bedroom with a full kitchen, one bath; sleep sofa, gas fireplace and TV/VCR.  Units 16 & 17 are two bedrooms with one bath, kitchen with convection microwave (PARTIAL KITCHEN - no oven) and cook top, sleep sofa, TV/VCR, and gas fireplace.

Breezy Center - 436 - 446 (Saturday arrival)
Condominiums are located on the third level of the Breezy Center Complex.  A swimming pool, jacuzzi and kiddie pool are all within a few steps of your condo.  Each unit has a loft bedroom with king bed and bath, lower bedroom with queen bed and bath.  Kitchen with cook-top & convection microwave (PARTIAL KITCHEN - no oven), gas fireplace, sleep sofa and TV/VCR in the living room.  A beautiful view and deck overlooking Breezy Bay are the highlights of these condos. The building has no elevator and has several stairs to the condominium level. Charcoal grills are located on the beach. ** Unit 442 is the corner unit and has 1/2 bath and 3/4 bath (shower only, no tub in either bath).  Both bedrooms are on the main level and the loft has a futon accessible by climbing a ladder.  

Pelican Bay - 24 - 43  (Saturday arrival)
Four buildings with adjoining townhouse style condominiums make up this property.  All units have a ground level entrance with two steps to enter, however, some units have many stairs from the parking areas.  Pelican Bay has a view of Breezy Bay and has two bedrooms with queen beds upstairs, full bath upstairs and another downstairs.  A washer/dryer, full kitchen, 4-6 person Jacuzzi tub enclosed in glass is located just off the living room. A gas fireplace, TV/VCR and murphy wall bed in the living room complete the indoor features.  Outdoor amenities include a gas grill on deck, boat dock and pool during Summer. 

Pelican Greens - 50 - 53  (Saturday arrival)
A four unit building on the Traditional Golf Course of Breezy Point Resort.  Ground level entrance with two steps to the entry.  Condo has two bedrooms upstairs each with a queen bed, full bath upstairs and downstairs.  A Murphy wall bed is located on the lower level along with washer/dryer, full kitchen, with 4-6 person Jacuzzi tub enclosed in glass is located just off the living room.  The gas fireplace and TV/VCR in the living room complete the indoor features.  

Pelican Woods - 54 - 57  (Saturday arrival)
A four unit building near the Traditional Golf Course of Breezy Point Resort. Ground level entrance with two steps to the entry.  Condo has two bedrooms upstairs each with a queen bed, full bath upstairs. A Murphy wall bed is located on the lower level along with another full bath.  Master bedroom also features TV/VCR.  Full kitchen, gas fireplace and 4-6 person Jacuzzi tub enclosed in glass is located just off the living room and gas grill on the deck.

High Village    (Friday arrival)
Located on the hill behind the Breezy Point Convention Center.  Building has underground parking, swimming pool, kiddie pool and jacuzzi.  All units enter from a common hallway. Building has no elevator.  New restrooms and coin laundry facility have been added in the North (700 side) garage.

 700 - 729, 800,802,806,808
One bedroom units have a queen bed in the bedroom with a whirlpool bathtub. Bathroom with shower, kitchen with cooktop and convection microwave (PARTIAL KITCHEN - no oven) sleep sofa, TV/VCR and gas fireplace in the living room.  Gas grills are located on the deck outside of swimming pool.

 801 - 829
Two bedroom units have a king or queen bed, whirlpool tub and 1/2 bath in the loft bedroom.  A queen bed and a second bathroom are on the lower level.  The kitchen with cooktop and convection microwave (PARTIAL KITCHEN - no oven) adjoins the living area with sleep sofa, TV/VCR and gas fireplace.  Gas grills are located on the deck outside of swimming pool.

Point Condo - 501, 505, 507, 509   (Friday arrival)
Located on the shore of Pelican Lake, these main level units are two bedrooms each with a king bed and two baths with no stairs. Each unit has a full kitchen, gas fireplace, TV/VCR, sleeper sofa and washer/dryer.  A patio area is accessible from living room and master bedroom.  Point Condo is connected to Breezy Center and Point Place via indoor walkways.  Charcoal grills are located on the beach.

Point Condo - 502 504-508- 512    (Friday arrival)
Located on the shore of Pelican Lake, these second floor units are one bedroom with loft, two and half bath with stairs. Loft bedroom has a king bed and bath, lower bedroom has 2 double beds with another full bath.  A full kitchen, another 1/2 bath off main hallway, gas fireplace, TV/VCR, sleep sofa and washer/dryer complete the indoor features.  Walkout to lakeside balcony area from living room. Building is connected to Breezy Center and Point Place via indoor walkways.

Point Place - 513 - 547 (Odd numbered)  (Friday arrival)
Located on the shore of Pelican Lake, the one bedroom lower level unit has no stairs.  A queen in bedroom and one bath, full kitchen, gas fireplace, sleep sofa and 4 person Jacuzzi tub enclosed in glass overlooks the lake and completes the features.  Connected to Point Condo and Breezy Center via walkway.   Beach and playground area accessible from patio.

Point Place - 514 - 548 (Even numbered)  (Friday arrival)
Located on the shore of Pelican Lake, these are two bedroom, two bath, upper-level units.  A king bed and bathroom in loft bedroom, a queen bed in lower bedroom with a second bath in main hall. Full kitchen, gas fireplace, sleep sofa, a 4 person Jacuzzi tub enclosed in glass overlooks the lake.  Connected to Point Condo and Breezy Center via walkway, the sandy beach and playground area are easily accessible.

Pelican Shores  - 458 & 459 (Sunday arrival) 
Located on the shore of Pelican Lake, approximately ½ mile from the center of the resort.  Each unit has a king size bed and bath in upper bedroom, 2 twin beds in upper loft area that overlooks main living area.  A queen bed in lower bedroom with a second full bath on main level with kitchen, gas fireplace, washer and dryer, sleep sofa complete the amenities.  A gas BBQ grill is located on the back deck and private boat dock.

Marina Bay -
Located on Breezy Bay, these units share a common area with 2 gas grills and patio seating on the lakeside lawn.  A private boat dock and access to the Pelican Bay outdoor pool are available in the summer.  All units feature a full kitchen, TV/VCR, fireplace and sleep sofa in the living room. Some units also have washers/dryers.

551 & 559   (Sunday arrival)
A one-bedroom condo with a king or queen size bed in bedroom and a full bath.  

552-554-555-558   
These two bedroom units have a king bed, a queen bed and two bathrooms.  

553-556-557 
These three bedroom condos have 2 levels with all bedrooms on the lower level.  A king bed and bath complete the master bedroom, queen bed in the second bedroom and double bed in the third bedroom with a hall bathroom complete the lower level.  Upper level will have 1/2 bath. The three bedrooms also feature a wet bar for entertaining.

I have stayed in several condos at Breezy Point Timeshare and White Birch.  White Birch is always my first choice as the units are nicer.  However, being right on the edge of Pelican Lake is nice too.  I have stayed in High Village, Breezy Center, Marina Bay, Point Place, Point Condos, and Pelican Bay.  So far my favorite building is Pelican Bay.  High Village is the least desireable - so avoid a Friday check-in with a partial kitchen (those are High Village).  Friday check-in with a full kithen will be either Point Place or Point Condo and those are fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## temerson (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the info, especially your own views on the areas that you've stayed in.  It sounds like a huge resort!  I just hope the mosquitos decide to take a break while we're visiting


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 23, 2006)

It's a huge resort and crowded.  Just picture a normal resort and then add little cottages anywhere there's enough open space to put one.   That's what the resort is like.  Private cottages mixed in among the resort buildings.  Unless you can get a room that looks on to the lake, I would skip this resort.  We visited last summer and left after a few days.  It was just way too congested for us.


----------

